# Help with snake identification



## swala (May 14, 2008)

Hi All, I was seeking a bit of help. I am trying to find some information on some specific australian snakes.I have been searching madly but to no avail. If anyone could help that would be greatly appreciated. I am after information regarding to the number smooth or keeled scales, Mid-body scale rows, anal scales (single or divided), sub-saudal scales (single or divided) and pairs of loreal scales or labial pits for the following snake species. 

Ramphotyphlops australia (Southern Blind Snake)
Ramphotyphlops hamantus (Pale-headed Blind Snake)
Ramphotyphlops pinguis (Rotund Blind Snake)
Simoselaps bimaculatus (Black-naped Snake)
Demansia psammophis (Yellow-faced Whip snake)
Furina ornate (Orange-naped Snake)

Any information or references to where this information is available would be greatly appreciated. 

Kind Regards and thanks for reading


----------



## natrix (May 14, 2008)

' 'Graeme Gow's complete guide to Australian Snakes' has a lot of that kind of data on quite 
a few of the snakes you mention .


----------



## smacdonald (May 14, 2008)

swala said:


> pairs of loreal scales or labial pits for the following snake species.



All the snakes you're interested in are either blind snakes or elapid snakes. Neither of these two snake families have labial pits or loreal scales.

Off the top of my head, all of those elapid species have divided anal and subcaudal scales.


HTH,

Stewart


----------



## snakey_cj (May 15, 2008)

hi dont no if anyone can help cuz i dont have any pics but last week i got a carpet python an i dont no what type it is. i think it mite be a coastal or inland can anyone tel me markings or characteristics. cuz im from England i dont no much info on Australian snakes plz help


----------



## Fuscus (May 15, 2008)

From my cogger book (v5)


swala said:


> Ramphotyphlops australia (Southern Blind Snake)


mid-body scales 22


swala said:


> Ramphotyphlops hamantus (Pale-headed Blind Snake)


mid-body scales 22


swala said:


> Ramphotyphlops pinguis (Rotund Blind Snake)


mid-body scales 20


swala said:


> Simoselaps bimaculatus (Black-naped Snake)


mid-body scales 15
sub-caudals 15-35 all sub-divided
5 upper labials


swala said:


> Demansia psammophis (Yellow-faced Whip snake)


mid-body scales 15
sub-caudals 60-105 all sub-divided


swala said:


> Furina ornate (Orange-naped Snake)


mid-body scales 15 in QLD , 17 in NT and WA :shock:
subcadial 35-70 all sub-divided


hope that helps


----------



## Armand (May 15, 2008)

there is a book called AUstralian Snakes , Dangerous and Harmless (with a Tiger snake as cover) and it has heaps of info about the scales in there.. Should get it at your local book shop...


----------

